# 🐶😂🐾🍎🍜🍩🍰Yep this just about sums it up in my household!!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*🐶😂🐾🍎🍜🍩🍰Yep this just about sums it up in my household!!*


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Haha our house too!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol and actually I get this look from three little chi piglets. My other could care less ha!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hahaha !!! that is funny and very true . my girls are always watching me


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

This sums up Millie watching her dad! She doesn't watch me for some reason just her daddy haha!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh yes hahahahaha


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

haha Oh yes, that's so true!! In my chis' case an extra line should be added... "and when you can't see, it will belong to me".  Little sneaky thieves... always trying to steal our food when we're not looking. :foxes15: lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*🐶😂🐾🍎🍜🍩🍰Yep this just about sums it up in my household!!*

I love the extra line! My dogs have def sniped some things from me in the past lol. I've walked in on them drinking out of my ☕😖coffee mug! They have eaten last bites of my plate of food that I've sat on the side table. Bailey jumped up on a stool and got on the counter and ate an ENTIRE slice of 🍕pizza my bad boyfriend left up there, and the list goes on!😊😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Share some things your chi's have stolen from you when you weren't looking😊🐶


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> haha Oh yes, that's so true!! In my chis' case an extra line should be added... "and when you can't see, it will belong to me".  Little sneaky thieves... always trying to steal our food when we're not looking. :foxes15: lol


hahaha. I love the extra line !!! 

mine are always looking for crumbs I've dropped. like when I pop a bag of microwave popcorn, when I pour it into a bowl to eat, I usually drop a few kernals and they quickly and happily steal them . I drop a lot when i'm making stuff in the kitchen too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ohhhhh popcorn! Mine go nuts. And now I want popcorn lol. Gonna have to stop at the store later and buy some. Thanks Elaina!😋🍚


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Every single morning Curtis has a cup of tea, Millie will hang round him for about half an hour until he has drank the majority and once he's got a tiny bit left she will stick her head in his cup and drink the end! It's pretty yacky but it's there little thing haha!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhhhh popcorn! Mine go nuts. And now I want popcorn lol. Gonna have to stop at the store later and buy some. Thanks Elaina!&#55357;&#56843;&#55356;&#57178;


lol. now I want some too. maybe tonight for a snack while i'm watching tv


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes I'm def buying popcorn when we go grocery shopping today. It's such a comfort food.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Every single morning Curtis has a cup of tea, Millie will hang round him for about half an hour until he has drank the majority and once he's got a tiny bit left she will stick her head in his cup and drink the end! It's pretty yacky but it's there little thing haha!



Awwww this is so sweet. Mine are such little vultures they'd fight over the last sip or bite of anything.


----------



## MrM27 (Jul 7, 2014)

That's definitely Leo. He will sit there looking at you and the moment you look at him, his bottom lip start fluttering and he starts with "meee meee meee meee meee". Such a wimperer!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

My Bailey is the worst! His lip gets stuck to his tooth and he drools ☺☺😂😂😂, especially if you're not making much eye contact with him and then you sneak a quick peek you can see the beds of drool at the side of his mouth. It's quite pathetic! He can also catch food in the air. He has mastered this! And Ava balances in her hind legs like a meerkat cat!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> My Bailey is the worst! His lip gets stuck to his tooth and he drools ☺☺😂😂😂, especially if you're not making much eye contact with him and then you sneak a quick peek you can see the beds of drool at the side of his mouth. It's quite pathetic! He can also catch food in the air. He has mastered this! And Ava balances in her hind legs like a meerkat cat!!


That is funny...drooling! Mine don't take their eyes off of me, unless something happens to drop. It is a wild scramble if that happens. I never give them people food, so when that happens and one gives a morsel, I will give the other two a nibble also. I don't want any jealousy...lol!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

haha Oh my chis have stolen food many times... but I think the worst time was at the park. This woman was sitting on a bench eating a sausage roll while her dog played with Lilo and Rocky. There were quite a few dogs around so a lot of distractions and while she was busy watching them play... Lilo sneaked from the other side, jumped really high and snatched the sausage roll out of her hand... :evil4: Thankfully the woman found it hilarious, otherwise that could have been awkward. :laughing5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> That is funny...drooling! Mine don't take their eyes off of me, unless something happens to drop. It is a wild scramble if that happens. I never give them people food, so when that happens and one gives a morsel, I will give the other two a nibble also. I don't want any jealousy...lol!



Oh yes, Bailey lives for food. I like to share with mine. Usually if I'm making boiled chicken for soup or cutting fresh fruit or veggies, I give them some. And now they just expect food every time I'm eating lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> haha Oh my chis have stolen food many times too... but I think the worst time was at the park. This woman was sitting on a bench eating a sausage roll while her dog played with Lilo and Rocky. There were quite a few dogs around so a lot of distractions and while she was busy watching them play... Lilo sneaked from the other side, jumped really high and snatched the sausage roll out of her hand... :evil4: Thankfully the woman found it hilarious, otherwise that could have been awkward. :laughing5:



Omg! Now this takes the cake. I can't believe sweet little Lilo doing that. But at least that lady found it funny. I'm sure it helped lighten the mood.😂


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Omg! Now this takes the cake. I can't believe sweet little Lilo doing that. But at least that lady found it funny. I'm sure it helped lighten the mood.😂


I know right! She acts all shy with strangers too so I would have never expected her to do that! lol And she gobbled the whole thing in one go like a little piglet. The lady couldn't stop laughing and said it made her day. That's lucky for me! :laughing5:


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

... "oh can't you see, you belong to me"...


----------



## samlex19001 (Jul 28, 2018)

In the beginning did you have trouble putting their collars on their neck? Blaze goes wild freaking out so much I had to stop because I thought he was going to have a heart attack. I've tried several times so far and got it on him but he won't move and if I do make him move he gets all scared. I guess I just have to persevere. I like to know if anybody has had trouble in the past getting a collar on the dog.
Thank you, Pat


----------

